# Makeup Test



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is my makeup test no prosthetics going to be used and my contacts haven't come in yet. Reagan from the Exorcist.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

wow...nice work. The cheek and forehead look 3-d in the picture. Will look awesome with the contacts!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OW! It hurts just looking at that!


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks I am trying to get a 3-d effect hoping to practice some more first. LOL This is the second time I have tried to do this.


----------



## ferrywayes (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey zombiemommy,
Myself Ferry and horror luking your face.good it is realy nice wrok.
you have done this on face or somebody else.Keep it with new.

Thanks..


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I get shivers every time I think of that movie...your makeup work looks great...can't wait to see it with the contacts! How did you get those nasty gashes??? (holy water??? LOL)


----------

